# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  التحقيق الجنائي في الإسلام

## الوسادة

*


بقلم: د. عبدالرحيم الشريف
رئيس قسم أصول الدين
جامعة الزرقاء/الأردن
يرى بعض الناس أن أسهل طريقة في التحقيق الجنائي هي استخدام العنف والضرب والإهانة، ومما لا شك فيه أن لتلك الوسيلة في التحقيق امتهان لكرامة الإنسان وإغضاب للرب جل جلاله، وكم من جريمة تم الاعتراف عليها نتيجة الضرب والتعذيب كان المتهم بها برئياً، لكنه اعترف لينجو بنفسه.
وقد ذكر ابن قيم الجوزية في كتابه: " الطرق الحكمية في السياسة الشرعية " ج1 ص122 قصة تحقيق جنائي بديع قام به الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، نزع به اعترافا من مجرم بالسياسة والحكمة.
قال أصبغ بن نباتة: إن شاباً شكا إلى علي رضي الله عنه نفراً فقال: إن هؤلاء خرجوا مع أبي في سفر، فعادوا ولم يعد أبي، فسألتهم عنه، فقالوا: مات، فسألتهم عن ماله فقالوا: ما ترك شيئاً، وكان معه مال كثير.
وترافعنا إلى شريح فاستحلفهم وخلَّى سبيلهم، فدعا علي رضي الله عنه بالشرط (الشرطة) فوكل بكل رجل رجلين، وأوصاهم ألا يمكّنوا بعضهم أن يدنوا من بعض ولا يمكنوا أحداً يكلمهم، (أي سجنهم سجناً انفرادياً).
ثم دعا كاتبه ودعا أحدهم، فقال: أخبرني عن أب هذا الفتى، أي يوم خرج معكم؟ وفي أي منزل نزلتم؟ وكيف كان سيركم؟ وبأي علة مات؟ وكيف أصيب بماله؟ وسأله عمن غسله ودفنه، ومن تولى الصلاة عليه وأين دُفن؟ ونحو ذلك، والكاتب يكتب، فكبّر علي وكبّر الحاضرون.
وسمع المتهمون التكبير ولا علم لهم بما قال الأول لعلي، لكنهم ظنوا أن صاحبهم قد أقرّ عليهم، ثم دعا آخر بعد أن غيَّب الأول عن مجلسه، فسأل كما سأل صاحبه، ثم الآخر كذلك، حتى عرف ما عند الجميع، فوجد كل واحد منهم يخبر بضد ما أخبر به صاحبه.
ثم أمر برد الأول، فقال له: يا عدو الله قد عرفت عنادك وكذبك بما سمعت من أصحابك، وما ينجيك من العقوبة إلا الصدق، ثم أمر به إلى السجن، وكبَّر علي وكبر معه الحاضرون، فلما أبصر القوم (المتهمون) الحال لم يشكوا أن صاحبهم قد أقرّ عليهم، فدعا آخر منهم فهدّده، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، والله لقد كنت كارهاً لما صنعوا، ثم دعا الجميع فأقروا بالقصة، واستدعي الذي بالسجن وقيل له: قد أقرّ أصحابك ولا ينجيك سوى الصدق، فأقرّ بكل ما أقرّ به القوم؛ فأغرمهم المال وأقاد منهم بالقتيل (حكم عليهم بالإعدام).*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي ما احلى مواضيعك هدولة  :Smile:

----------

